# New IVF test could help thousands of infertile couples by revealing best days to



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

implant embryos back in the womb

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2986254/New-IVF-test-help-thousands-infertile-couples-parents-tailoring-treatment-woman-s-individual-cycle-time.html

Sounds like some real progress at last...

/links


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting article. In my last 2 cycles, i suspected that as my et was done before my normal timing. I also mentioned it to my doctor, so this time having fet she said she can go with my "timing" :

Funny as it is, but we sort of become "experts" after all what we go through


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

My private consultant mentioned this to me on Saturday, said it was something the clinic would be offering soon through Spain ... Be interesting to know more about it x


----------



## Ann2014 (Nov 11, 2014)

hopefully it will be available for everyone soon .  I had  feeling about my FETs being done too early...well I am glad they do more research and keep working on the method


----------



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

I'm probably being really thick here, so apologies in advance! How do they know when is the best time to place the embryos back when your whole cycle is managed by the Drs at the clinic, I thought everything to do with your natural cycle went out the window when you did IVF? Unless they're talking about natural IVF, did I miss something? Thanks. xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

What I presumed from the article, though not sure if it's stated, is that they test for this on a cycle/ couple of cycles prior to the actual ivf cycle and just hope that it won't change before you do the ivf. Ie they see how many days after ovulation your implantation window is and replicate that on the IVF cycle (with fingers crossed!)


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Furry here is the quote:

"The team took a biopsy of the woman's womb lining five days after hormone therapy - the point at which the previous attempt had failed.

It revealed her 'endometrium was pre-receptive', leading them to conclude they had been implanting the embryo too early."

I agree with urban they probably just extrapolated the findings on the following cycles. I don't think you can do biopsy on the cycle?!.


----------



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

Ah, I see, I told you it was me being a bit dizzy! I wonder if it's similar to the endometrial receptivity test done at some clinics?


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks. Interesting!


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had this test done in Spain. Mine came back as receptive

I am waiting to see if I have been successful.....I am 8dp5dFET and I have done a HPT but it is negative. Test day is monday!


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

Cookson17 8dpt its too early though. May i ask how much did u pay for it? Fx you get a bfp. xx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

It was about 800 euros and included a scratch as well.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Furry, I think it's the same test you re thinking about because the professor in the article refers to it as 'the ERA test' which I presume stands for Endometrial receptivity array.

I've since read that it takes 15 days to get the results, that must be why they can't do it on your actual IVF cycle.  Hopefully in the future they'll work out how to get the results quicker so it can be. Anybody here who's had it- how much did it cost? Am def thinking of having it done before my next tx, but probably in London, if they do do it anywhere, it will be really over-priced


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, sorry, Cookson, missed that you'd said how much 

Anybody found it cheaper anywhere?


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Although I dislike the DM, this is very interesting...


----------

